# Не подгружается модуль vmmon

## borskiy

Linux i5 3.10.17-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 29 00:57:23 MSK 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3450 CPU @ 3.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

(Система свежесобранная с нуля)

Всё собралось без ошибок, но при попытке подгрузить vmmon:

```

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vmmon': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg:

```

[ 1992.126260] vmmon: Unknown symbol pv_mmu_ops (err 0)

[ 3970.575921] vmmon: Unknown symbol pv_mmu_ops (err 0)

```

vmware-modules 279.0, 279.1

----------

## Pinkbyte

Конфиг ядра не помешал бы - похоже в нём отсутствуют нужные опции для паравиртуализации.

----------

## borskiy

Конфиг был перенесён с предыдущей сборки (3.6). Там вмварь работала нормально.

PS к сожалению не могу его сейчас представить - только после праздников (машинка на работе, а ssh не установлен).

----------

## TigerJr

Похоже в россии почти все, кому не лень, занимаются виртуализацией =)

актуально похоже.

----------

